# Halifax "bear ball pride" dance party July 15!



## Mambi (Jun 12, 2022)

My vacation encompasses this timeframe, so I might be able to attend!!! If anyone else plans to go and wants to meet this crazy kitty and shake a tail or 2, let me know. Looks like a lot of fun! (p.s. I also hope to catch the parade the next day too before I have to leave to come home)











						Calendar — Halifax Pride
					






					www.halifaxpride.com
				




*Bear Ball-Pride Edition is a dance party event that brings together the bear, cub, otter, furry and pup communities and anyone who wants to join in the fun! Bear Ball-Pride Edition will feature a live DJ, dancers, performers and amazing prizes and giveaways!*


Friday July 15, 2022 21:00 - Saturday July 16, 2022 02:00 ADT
The Atlantica Hotel

  Community Organized

*Accessibility Information* Accessible Washrooms, Inclusive Washrooms (Gender Neutral), Wheelchair Accessible Space
*Event Focus* 19+, Dance, Music
*Cost* 20.00 advance, 25.00 door (subject to availabilty)
*Advance Registration Required* No
*Tickets Required* Yes
*Important Venue Information* Main floor, Guild Hall
*Host Organization/Group* Halifax Bears
*Event Contact* halifaxbears@gmail.com
*Ticket Purchase Link* https://www.eventbrite.ca/
*Tags* 19+, Dance, Music


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2022)

*BUMPIN' AND UPDATIN'*

I'll be in the great ol' Halifax July 9-15, so if anyone want to meet or greet, wave to the catnippped-kitty on the waterfront!!! <LOL> 

Seriously though, if you're in the area and wanna meet and grab a coffee for chats and giggles, leave a PM or something and maybe we can meet up! _<smiles> _


----------



## Galehawk (Jul 5, 2022)

Just a heads up the icon you are using belongs to this artist https://www.deviantart.com/meow286/art/Owlspark-715430390
fursona belongs to https://www.deviantart.com/owlsparky
Please remove it, thank you.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 5, 2022)

Galehawk said:


> Just a heads up the icon you are using belongs to this artist https://www.deviantart.com/meow286/art/Owlspark-715430390
> fursona belongs to https://www.deviantart.com/owlsparky
> Please remove it, thank you.


I always thought their icon was of their character. Damn.
Mambi you need to address this and respect their wishes.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 5, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I always thought their icon was of their character. Damn.
> Mambi you need to address this and respect their wishes.



I found the icon many many years ago on some random website, never claimed it at mine ever, nor do I even draw for that matter. Never even _knew _the original artist.

It's never been a problem before in literally thousands of days, but I'm happy to at least link to them or if they really prefer I remove it no problem. They have but to ask.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I found the icon many many years ago on some random website, never claimed it at mine ever, nor do I even draw for that matter. Never even _knew _the original artist.
> 
> It's never been a problem before in literally thousands of days, but I'm happy to at least link to them or if they really prefer I remove it no problem. They have but to ask.


You've been fairly clear on what your fursona is like - permission for me to go get someone to draw you another icon one of these days?

Just in case the original artist does actually come around here.



Refocusing on the original point of this thread, I unfortunately am not quite in a financial situation yet to be attending stuff out of country (or out of state for that matter) and I haven't updated my passport in quite a while, so I can't go to this, sadly.


----------



## Galehawk (Jul 6, 2022)

If you look under commissioned for you will see a stamp that says "Stop, you're not allowed to use my artwork."


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 6, 2022)

Galehawk said:


> If you look under commissioned for you will see a stamp that says "Stop, you're not allowed to use my artwork."


Yep it's there. Mambi you need to change your profile picture.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2022)

Sorry Mambi, looks like they've got you on this one.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2022)

Fair enough then, I didn't know when I found the pic years ago, and now I do. <_giggle_>
I'll contact 'em and see about asking permission before I swap it out.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Fair enough then, I didn't know when I found the pic years ago, and now I do. <_giggle_>
> I'll contact 'em and see about asking permission before I swap it out.


Swap it out now because you currently do not have permission.
You'd have to ask permission from the artist and the character owner.
I'll be surprised if you get it, but if you do, be sure to provide proof of that.
If you have any disposable income and are this involved in the fandom, why not support an artist by commissioning something?

Ignorance is no excuse to use something that isn't yours.
You were politely asked to remove it. Until you have proof of permission, please do so.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Fair enough then, I didn't know when I found the pic years ago, and now I do. <_giggle_>
> I'll contact 'em and see about asking permission before I swap it out.


Not to turn this into a shit-slinging fest or anything but I'd really swap it out first and then ask for permission. The other way round just seems really dickish. 

Regardless of that, if I were you, I'd go and ask in the free-art forums for someone to do a headshot of your sona (or just straight up buy one from an artist. Because headshots tend to be priced less than a full meal, lol)


----------



## Fenja Weaver (Jul 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Fair enough then, I didn't know when I found the pic years ago, and now I do. <_giggle_>
> I'll contact 'em and see about asking permission before I swap it out.


If you want a stance on using this art from the people in question, look no further:




Just don't - as other people have already pointed out.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Fair enough then, I didn't know when I found the pic years ago, and now I do. <_giggle_>
> I'll contact 'em and see about asking permission before I swap it out.


Going to plop this here



This might actually apply to this whole arguement too.

I would swap out the character is possible.
Just when you use art of someones character without permission.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 7, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Not to turn this into a shit-slinging fest or anything but I'd really swap it out first and then ask for permission. The other way round just seems really dickish.
> 
> Regardless of that, if I were you, I'd go and ask in the free-art forums for someone to do a headshot of your sona (or just straight up buy one from an artist. Because headshots tend to be priced less than a full meal, lol)



(and to all others as well)  Just swapped it with one I found looking up "free cat pics", so hopefully no further issues...and none intended! 
Ignorance really *is* my excuse, and no harm meant ever, I swear. Until it was mentioned to me, I thought it was just a random pic floating about, I swear.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> (and to all others as well)  Just swapped it with one I found looking up "free cat pics", so hopefully no further issues...and none intended!
> Ignorance really *is* my excuse, and no harm meant ever, I swear. Until it was mentioned to me, I thought it was just a random pic floating about, I swear.


That's what happens with a lot of people.  They're in a rush for the art and don't notice.


The request for permission for me to go get an icon drawn for you is still on the table even if this picture turns out okay.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 12, 2022)

In Halifax now, having an awesome time, and plan to be up by the waterfront on Friday tomorrow afternoon/evening while wearing my ears, tail (black with white tips), fangs, and collar. If you see me, feel free to say "Hi!" 

_If you are there and not sure it's me, just say "The sun is shining!". I shall reply, "But the ice is slippery!" This will identify us to each other. (yeah, I was a fan of "The Shadow")_


----------

